# GREAT work from The Hired Hand - Mark!



## SheYakFishr (Oct 1, 2007)

Need a Handyman??? Need some GREAT carpenter work done?Have you started something you can't figure out how to finish??? :reallycrying

Of course... I sound like an advertisement... and it's going to continue until I tell everyone... what a great job Mark did on my house!!!!:bowdown:clap If I need more repairs done... he'll be the first person I call!!!!

This guy can fix, repair or installanything!!! Mark, The Hired Hand came over this past weekend and worked onmy gas fireplace, that hasn't work since I moved in and it's WONDERFUL to finally be able to use it. He alsoinstalled a new toilet, two ceiling fans, bathroom faucet, a security light and several other items. Oh plus he repaired the gable vent that was missing a strip and now it looks like it is suppose to. Mark does GREAT work and is very reasonable and I don't think there is much he can't do! If you want something done RIGHT the first time... then he is your man!!! He's not going to doshabby work so he can make some money and then get out. I've found he does anhonest day's work andalso listens to you to finds out what YOU want done, then gets to work. For more info... you can reach Mark @ 850-377-4396. You won't be sorry!!!! :letsdrink

Kudos goes out to Mark... The Hired Hand... for the GREAT job he did because I am THRILLED at having those items up and working!!! :clap :letsdrink

Thanks again Mark... YOU ROCK!!! :bowdown


----------



## DOUBLE "D" & LV (Oct 2, 2007)

Good to hear there are still people like that out there. Kudos.


----------



## Runned Over (Sep 6, 2008)

Hey Mark,

Do you do any electrical work? I need a pool light switch ran from outside to under my porch.


----------

